# Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 problem or incompatibility



## marcosamerio (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, yesterday arive my new motherboard, Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 and install this memories:

*-G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CAS9

-MODEL: F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL*

The issue is that the mother recognize the memories, but when I enter windows (the same installation because i dont change the hard disk), the machine restarts, next try with a distribution of Linux from the CD, these calls live and falls into an infinite lop and I have to restart, probe to make a clean install of Windows 7, at the end of the bar that says "Windows is loading files" falls into a blue screen, is an incompatibility with the memories, I am doing something wrong or is something broken?
I'm really disappointed, not what else to do.
The memories are setup like g.skill say on description.

Bye and i hope can help me


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the same memory and motherboard, I don't have any problem with mine.
Try just one stick and see if still does the samething.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 18, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I have the same memory and motherboard, I don't have any problem with mine.



The same model i post?

Thanks for reply me


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 18, 2011)

yes same everything
Did you make sure the hd is not set to AHCI in the bios?


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 18, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> yes same everything
> Did you make sure the hd is not set to AHCI in the bios?



Is set to AHCI, i have a ssd

Why?

Thanks again for the reply


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 18, 2011)

As I remember from an earlier post of yours you had some problems with an Asus P67 board, you returned it?


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 18, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> As I remember from an earlier post of yours you had some problems with an Asus P67 board, you returned it?



Hi, yes i do rma i send me this one

Bye and thanks for remember me


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 18, 2011)

Try with one stick of memory as TexBill said.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 18, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Try with one stick of memory as TexBill said.



I tried that, one by one and with different slots always the same result

Bye and thanks for help me


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 18, 2011)

Try changing the Ahci to ide and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 18, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Try changing the Ahci to ide and see if it makes a difference.



Hi

I dont think the problem came for that option

Bye and thanks a lot for the tips


----------



## purecain (Aug 18, 2011)

well i just advised someone else to do this in the thread before yours... 

go into your bios and set the timings (maybe slacken them) and set the volts making sure you dont undervolt or overvolt too much... you should have a 90% chance of it working...

memory incompatability is very rare these days... or it has been for the 100 or so pc's i've been building..... good luck... 
let me know how you go on...


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 20, 2011)

Now i try with a value ram ddr3 1333 kingston and have the same problem, i dont know what else to do,

always receive the same message "irql not less or equal"

Bye


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you reset the bios to the default settings?

I also found this on that error msg. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/windows-7-bsod-irql-not-less-or-equal-469607.html

Everything points to a memory and motherboard problem, voltage not set correctly for memory. Make sure your memory is set correctly in the bios. volts 1.5v ddr3 1600mhz but 1333mhz should work also. volts is the main thing make sure it is set to 1.5v.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 20, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Have you reset the bios to the default settings?
> 
> I also found this on that error msg.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/windows-7-bsod-irql-not-less-or-equal-469607.html
> ...



I try all, but not luck, ¿could be the cpu is broke? the only part i dont change because i dont have another one 

I totally lost right now, i dont know what else to do or think


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 20, 2011)

> I try all, but not luck, ¿could be the cpu is broke? the only part i dont change because i dont have another one


I don't think the cpu is bad or it would not boot at all. I'm at a loss also, I still think you should set the ahci to ide and try that see if it works or not.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 20, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> I don't think the cpu is bad or it would not boot at all. I'm at a loss also, I still think you should set the ahci to ide and try that see if it works or not.



I try that but when try to load windows reboot itself the machine

the last solution is try another motherboard, i dont know

Bye and thanks


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 20, 2011)

So you can enter bios, everything's fine and when windows boot you get the BSOD? You didn't tell us what other system specs you have like the GPU and PSU? Try to connect your HDD to other sata port and reinstall Windows. Keep the memory in spec all stock 1333 at 1.5v.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 20, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> So you can enter bios, everything's fine and when windows boot you get the BSOD? You didn't tell us what other system specs you have like the GPU and PSU? Try to connect your HDD to other sata port and reinstall Windows. Keep the memory in spec all stock 1333 at 1.5v.



Hi thanks for ur time

My system specs:

Intel I5 2500 (no K version)
8 gigas ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v
ssd crucial m4 64 gigas firmware 0002
dvd drive sata conection
Nvidia Geforce 560 gtx (no ti version)
My PSU http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1172&ID=1908#Tab0

The problem is when i try to enter windows, always reboot itself the computer, i set up the memories like g.skill says and nothing, try with a value ram ddr3 1333 kingston and get the same result, i cant even load a live cd of ubuntu, always fails, i try with another video card, diferent memories, another hdd, another dvd drive and always get the same result, i ll send the mother to RMA because at this point for me it the only that cause me all the problems and all the hardware are new, are like 1 week old.
Always when probe to make a clean install of Windows 7, at the end of the bar that says "Windows is loading files" falls into a blue screen with the ssd or normal disk at ide or ahci configurated.

Bye and thanks again for ur time


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Well since you're so unlucky with Asus and Giga I'd suggest to try this time with an ASRock board. Although you have the non-K version and it's a bit overkill look here:

ASRock Z68 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6...


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 21, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> Sorry to hear that. Well since you're so unlucky with Asus and Giga I'd suggest to try this time with an ASRock board. Although you have the non-K version and it's a bit overkill look here:
> 
> ASRock Z68 Extreme4 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6...



One thing i dont try beacuse i dont have another, and ask, ¿could be possible the cpu is broke or start to fail?

This is the list of motherboard i can do RMA included the gigabyte of the post, thats all the store i can offer me:
*
-ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (i must pay a difference)
-ASUS P8P67* *(try this one, no luck)*
*-ASUS P8Z68-V PRO
-GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD3
-GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD4
-GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD7 (i must pay a difference)
-MSI H67MA-E45
-MSI H67MS-E43
-MSI P67A-GD55
-GIGABYTE Z68X-UD4-B3* *(try this one, no luck)*

Bye and thanks u and all for take a time to try to help me.

Thanks all and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Aug 21, 2011)

can't it be the power supply unit? I had similar symptoms with my old computer when only thing wrong with it was the psu. Changed two boards and a few ram sticks till I found out that it was the psu that keep rebooting the pc. 
Hope this helps you


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 21, 2011)

ucanmandaa said:


> can't it be the power supply unit? I had similar symptoms with my old computer when only thing wrong with it was the psu. Changed two boards and a few ram sticks till I found out that it was the psu that keep rebooting the pc.
> Hope this helps you



Hi, this is my PSU http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Produc...2&ID=1908#Tab0, have 1 year old, i dont think it cause the problems.

Bye and thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ucanmandaa (Aug 21, 2011)

that link is broken, got another one?


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 21, 2011)

ucanmandaa said:


> that link is broken, got another one?



Try this one

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1172&ID=1908#Tab0

Sorry


----------



## ucanmandaa (Aug 21, 2011)

seems ok but try to find another psu (if possible) just to be sure it is not the cause of the problem. thats all i can think about right now.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 21, 2011)

ucanmandaa said:


> seems ok but try to find another psu (if possible) just to be sure it is not the cause of the problem. thats all i can think about right now.


Hi thanks for the tips, buts i never had an issue with the psu before this new machine i bought

Bye


----------



## Frogger (Aug 21, 2011)

marcosamerio said:


> Hi thanks for ur time
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> ...



It's not the cpu ... and looking at everything you have tried ...it must be the PSU  if you have a multimeter you can check it to make sure the outputs are right ...but it could be failing under load ,    before you RMA MB again get a different PSU...


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 21, 2011)

Frogger said:


> It's not the cpu ... and looking at everything you have tried ...it must be the PSU  if you have a multimeter you can check it to make sure the outputs are right ...but it could be failing under load ,    before you RMA MB again get a different PSU...



¿But it possible to fail a PSU, even with cant enter windows or linux or a windows installation? the only parts i change between this and my old machine are mother, memories and cpu, and always with the old computer everything works perfects, but i try too to put my PSU in another machine with a I3, onboard videocard and 4 gigas or ram (2x2) and always that machine works great, so i dont think is a PSU problem.

Thanks a lot for ur time to respond me


----------



## Frogger (Aug 21, 2011)

if your sure it's not the psu... what i would do is dissamble the rig and check that there are no shorts from the mb to case mounts .... if not .... assemble the rig on the mb box ,no case, hook up the min parts ie: mb, psu, vid card, 1ram stix,hdd, keyboard, mouse and see if you can get windows to boot... if so add in more ram


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 22, 2011)

What we are asking is try a different psu. Your new mb, cpu and memory is pulling more amps than your old parts were. If you have access to a different psu it doesn't hurt to try it and rule that out also. I'm sure your luck isn't that bad where you get 2 bad MB's in a row....


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 22, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> What we are asking is try a different psu. Your new mb, cpu and memory is pulling more amps than your old parts were. If you have access to a different psu it doesn't hurt to try it and rule that out also. I'm sure your luck isn't that bad where you get 2 bad MB's in a row....



Well i do a last test, disconnect all, hard drive, dvd lector, graphic card and put an old 4850, one module of ram leave installed, and try tu run a live version of ubuntu from a usb stick and get the same result, so i think the problem of psu is discarded.

Bye all and thanks for the tips


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 26, 2011)

Update

Now send me again a new motherboard but the same at the first time ASUS p8p67, installed all, turn on but when try all i coment in the post, windows, lunux, etc, the same problem appear and show me this error 0x0000007e, so i have only last two option to check, cpu and psu, all the other parts work fine, ¿what do u think?

Bye and thanks all


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2011)

All right.. that error is due to memory error. how are the timmings in the Bios? Are they set to auto or are they manually set by user?

A lot of Window "bsod" errors when  you first log in isn't due to any board error. It's due to your ram not being set to the proper settings. 
Any error that has a "# then Letter (4e)" is in result of Memory related error.. 


I suggest this:


set ram to spec. in the tRFC set it at 150 or above.. but don't go above 200..

Most likely what has happened is that your memory wasn't stable and thus your windows install is now messed up.. with Vista and 7 you have to have system stable before even installing a os. If you don't, then your first boot, or any boot after will run with a bsod with memory error.. 


Download Memtest 86+ Then read this so you understand what to are doing.. Your checking to see if the memory is stable at those settings. 2 runs will make it known your system is stable with the settings you have.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 26, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> All right.. that error is due to memory error. how are the timmings in the Bios? Are they set to auto or are they manually set by user?
> 
> A lot of Window "bsod" errors when  you first log in isn't due to any board error. It's due to your ram not being set to the proper settings.
> Any error that has a "# then Letter (4e)" is in result of Memory related error..
> ...



Well i disarm all and see al least 5 pins are bent on the motherboard socket (i dont know if a write right) and dont know how cuold pass that, i take akk the precautions.
im so tired of this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2011)

If there is pins bent, then mobo was bad from the get.. check the CPU and see if there isn't any damage on it where the pins connected


----------



## TeXBill (Aug 26, 2011)

Most likely with bent pins 95% of the time computer will not boot at all. 
I agree with cold storm the memory is setup wrong. you need to get it setup correctly in bios then reinstall OS and it will work then.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 26, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Most likely with bent pins 95% of the time computer will not boot at all.
> I agree with cold storm the memory is setup wrong. you need to get it setup correctly in bios then reinstall OS and it will work then.



Hi, but i tri honestly that, set memories manually like g.skill homepage says but no luck, ubuntu, parted magic, my old installation of windows 7 on my HD, even if i try installa windows 7 get bsod error, like i post at the start of the post, i dont know right now what im doing wrong, its like a curse right now

Bye and thanks all


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 26, 2011)

marcosamerio said:


> Update
> 
> Now send me again a new motherboard but the same at the first time ASUS p8p67, installed all, turn on but when try all i coment in the post, windows, lunux, etc, the same problem appear and show me this error 0x0000007e, so i have only last two option to check, cpu and psu, all the other parts work fine, ¿what do u think?



Well, seems, as if, you have tried everything.

Yep, I would try another PSU, if possible or check the one you have, if you have the equipment to test it.
You can try a different processor.

However, have you tried checking and making sure your cooler is secure and properly installed. And, you have properly applied the T.I.M.(thermal interface material).
Could be temps?  You should be able to check the temps in the bios.

Also, other overlooked items are the Keyboard, mouse(pointing device), and cables(data).
Some just re-use and slap them on, without even giving them a thought or figuring them into the equation.  I have seen a keyboard cause this.

Have you tried it with the motherboard out of the case.

Just some ideas, as it seems the problem is following your attempts of a fix.


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 27, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Well, seems, as if, you have tried everything.
> 
> Yep, I would try another PSU, if possible or check the one you have, if you have the equipment to test it.
> You can try a different processor.
> ...



Hi, i try all including another psu and all the time get the same result, the last thing i check tomorrow is put my cpu on another motherboard and check if the issue persist or is fixed, this is seriously the last thing to try, like i said i test every posibilities.
Thanks a lot for ur time and tips.

Bye


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 27, 2011)

New Updates:

Cpu is die although the motherboard boot up and show his frecuency ok, but when:

- Boot to my old windows 7 installation BSOD.
- Try to run Parted Magic to format my ssd, failure. (cpu error message)
- Try to run Ubuntu directly from cd, failure. (cpu error mesage)
- Try on another motherboard, failure too the cpu. (3 ASUS P8P67 and 1 GYGABITE Z68X-UD4 both motherboard B3 revision) 

After of this i try:

- With my psu, the system fails, another psu, fails too.
- With my memory ram, the system fails, another ram fails too.
- Also try without conecting my ssd and with live cd of ubuntu and parted magic and get the problems i comment at the begining.
- With my old WD hard disk try, fails too.

All of this try with a new motherboard ASUS P8P67, new one, no like the other i mention yesterday, disarm all and this time for my luck (thanks god ), 0 pins bent, so this time motherboard is not the problem.
Like so many says me i configure the memory ram manually at the frecuencies like G.Skill says 9-9-9-24 CMD 2 at 1.5, fails the system too.
Also update the new to the last one oficial 1704 , the system fails too.

So last one, the only guilty is the cpu.

Last think i would like to thanks all that help me with tips and teach me new things, thanks all, when i receive the new cpu i update the post.

Bye all and again thanks


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 27, 2011)

I find it extremely rare for CPUs to be faulty when bought new but these things probably happen. No bent pins on the CPU then? Hopefully you'll get the system working. Good luck!


----------



## marcosamerio (Aug 27, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> I find it extremely rare for CPUs to be faulty when bought new but these things probably happen. No bent pins on the CPU then? Hopefully you'll get the system working. Good luck!



After all i pass, i hope so 

Bye


----------



## marcosamerio (Sep 1, 2011)

Update news:

All fixed, now all my machine finally work, it the cpu fails like i said, today i installed a new one and all (at the moment ) perfect.
Thanks all for the tips and opinion and hope this post help someone, beacuse for me was a headache (i dont know if a write well) but fortunately i arrive to the solution.

Bye all and repeat THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------

